# Ted Nugent felony conviction



## respro

Ted Nugent got shafted in MHO. Anyhow, I noticed in the new season of 'The spirit of the wild' Ted didn't have a Ted's favorite gun segment. Is Ted banned from firearms for life now? I didn't realize Alaska was so screwd up now! Where's Sarah Palin when you need her.


----------



## Wetzel

I guess I missed this somewhere.  What did Ted do?


----------



## jonathan 1973

Naw ted is fine just a fine is all he got from what i read.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Teddy is  a two time convicted poacher who has lost his right to hunt and fish in many states, Georgia included.


----------



## dtala

Nugent was convicted of a Lacy Act MISDEMEANOR, not a felony. No loss of gun ownership on a hunting violation like that.


----------



## dtala

California was also NOT felony convictions....


----------



## johnweaver

Don't be spreading rumors about Uncle Ted.


----------



## blood on the ground

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Teddy is  a two time convicted poacher who has lost his right to hunt and fish in many states, Georgia included.



How do you know this?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Ted Nugent Rocks!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Ain`t none of us here no angel.


----------



## blood on the ground

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t none of us here no angel.



for sure! 
never take pleasure in another persons pain (unless its your mother in law)!!!


----------



## jmharris23

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t none of us here no angel.



I wish more people here thought this way. There's more self-righteousness in this forum than the church


----------



## Wetzel

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t none of us here no angel.


I guess the difference is some people get caught doing something wrong and some people don't get caught.


----------



## blood on the ground

jmharris23 said:


> I wish more people here thought this way. There's more self-righteousness in this forum than the church



you really think so? my take is most folks on here are good people!


----------



## jmharris23

blood on the ground said:


> you really think so? my take is most folks on here are good people!



Oh no doubt, there are lots and lots of good people here! There are also quite a few who can do it better, have done it better, and will always do it better than you. They have also never made a poor decision or violated a law of any kind and they are not afraid to tell you that


----------



## dawg2

jmharris23 said:


> Oh no doubt, there are lots and lots of good people here! There are also quite a few who can do it better, have done it better, and will always do it better than you. They have also never made a poor decision or violated a law of any kind and they are not afraid to tell you that



Exactly


----------



## Marty55

Here's what Wikipedia has on Ted's convictions:

"In September 2009, Nugent embarked on a hunt near Somerset, El Dorado County, California. He was accompanied by a guide and a cameraman, filming for his Outdoor Channel show "Spirit of the Wild." The video taken appeared in an episode of the show first broadcast on February 9, 2010. California Fish and Game wardens who watched the broadcast noticed that it showed Nugent killing a very young buck which had been attracted by commercial bait. Both the killing of such a young deer and the use of bait are crimes under California state law. On August 13, 2010, he pled no contest in Yuba County to two misdemeanors: illegally baiting a deer, and failing to have a deer tag signed by a government official after a kill. He was fined USD $1,750 by the court and is banned from hunting in California until June 2012. In April 2012 Nugent signed a plea bargaining agreement to plead guilty to two misdemeanors for illegally taking a bear after shooting one earlier at a bait station. He will be fined $10,000, banned from hunting in Alaska and on Federal land for one year and must complete two years on federal probation."

Always check the regs before you go hunting, especially in a state you've never been before. Nugent fan since 1972


----------



## crackerdave

Maybe he shoulda stuck to heavy metal rockin'.


----------



## Nugefan

shakey gizzard said:


> Ted Nugent Rocks!!



tell em Shakey



Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t none of us here no angel.



but there is lots that think they are , at least thats their side of the story ...


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t none of us here no angel.


I am ,but my horns keep getting in the way of my halo!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

blood on the ground said:


> How do you know this?



Matter of public record.


----------



## blood on the ground

crackerdave said:


> Maybe he shoulda stuck to heavy metal rockin'.


he is good at both 


Mechanicaldawg said:


> Matter of public record.



10-4 just askin


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> you really think so? my take is most folks on here are good people!



I know plenty of really good people who would give you the shirt off their back, never do anything intentionally to harm another person, and would come bring you every penny in their pocket at 3 AM if you called them, and are otherwise as honest and trustworthy as a human being can be; but who have severely bent some game laws in their time. Some states have such screwed up restrictive laws that it's hard to hunt or fish without breaking some law somewhere. Seems like some DNRs have a goal of not letting anybody kill or catch anything, except in a way that brings them maximum revenue. On the other hand, if you're doing it at the public level that Ted is, you really should do your research before going out and filming something to get yourself in trouble.


----------



## dtala

I tell everyone that hunts other states to get a copy of their laws/regs and READ EM. Most all states do some things different than the state you live in.

Colorado, for instance, requires you to leave evidence of sex attached to a carcass. Skin, gut, and cut up a deer in the field there like we do here and you have violated Co law=fine and confiscation of an otherwise legal deer. Not good.

each state in the compact does not automatically revoke hunting rights, but they can do so. For the record the Alaska case was settled in FEDERAL court, not a state court.

Is that covered in the violator compact???


----------



## watermedic

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Matter of public record.



I think that you are mistaken.


----------



## lbzdually

Wha Nugent did was shoot a bear, which based on the blood trail and reviewing video, they determined it was not a fatal shot and they bear would live.  He then went back to hunting and killed another bear.  In Alaska, if you draw blood, your hunt is over according to their law.  It is a stupid law, but one his guide should have known.  There is no way to know every little nuance of every law in every state you might hunt in once every 5 years, but a guide from that state should know them all.


----------



## leoparddog

lbzdually said:


> Wha Nugent did was shoot a bear, which based on the blood trail and reviewing video, they determined it was not a fatal shot and they bear would live.  He then went back to hunting and killed another bear.  In Alaska, if you draw blood, your hunt is over according to their law.  It is a stupid law, but one his guide should have known.  There is no way to know every little nuance of every law in every state you might hunt in once every 5 years, but a guide from that state should know them all.



I think most of us know the laws in our home state and when we travel to hunt with a guide, we rely on them - maybe more than we should - to advise us of the law and keep us on the good side of it.  For Ted's part, he probably rolls the same way, relying on others to give him good advice and keep him on the right side of the law.  The problem for Ted is that the guide feels pressure to make the hunt successful, to get good video that results in good advertising for his guide business.

Ted on the other hand may have something to do with this "pressure" deliberately or not.  

All guides want their hunters to be successful, some are more ethical and law abiding than others.  Toss in a video camera, a big name celebrity and boundaries can get pushed whether the celebrity knows what the boundaries are or not.

Ted has taken his punishment, paid his fines and will do his pennance.  He should learn to be clear and forceful with his guides (on and off camera) that under no circumstances should game laws or ethical boundaries be breached.  He shouldn't be held to a higher standard, but he should be aware that the camera is rolling for better and for worse.  If he's oblivious to that fact now...well then....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

watermedic said:


> I think that you are mistaken.



I know that I am not. Here is part of the response received from direct inquiry:

Yes, we will honor this suspension.

Ted was already on the list for an earlier violation in California related to deer.   When Texas joined the compact, Ted's home state, they had an issue with him about filming for a show, that is still considered hunting, even if it is for the camera's.

Date: Wed, 09 May 2012 16:21:06 -0400
Subject: Suspension
Ted Nugent is already on suspension from California. and we ratified this back in 2010.


Violator Name:  NUGENT, THEODORE ANTHONY
Record Number:  28818
Date of Birth:  December 13, 1948
Address : 7216 Fish Pond Rd
City: Waco
State: Texas
Postal Code: 76710-1023

FAIL TO HAVE DEER TAG COUNTERSIGNED. HUNT DEER OVER BAIT
Suspension Begin Date: August 13, 2010 Suspension End Date: June 30, 2012


Alaska's has now kicked in.


----------



## bubbafowler

Most people violate laws hunting every day that they don't know exist.  Check the book on your local regs (County and City). Did you know that in Coweta County it is illegal to discharge a firearm within 50 yards of a property line??  This helps me with people hunting the back of their two acre lots that border my 150 acres and face my land.  In some counties they can sit there and face my land from the property line all day long and unless they are caught shooting a deer over the line the only thing I can do is wave when I walk past.  Research all laws that you can, they can help you in more ways than one!


----------



## paulkeen

Wetzel said:


> I guess the difference is some people get caught doing something wrong and some people don't get caught.



its not illegal till you get caught


----------



## GA DAWG

paulkeen said:


> its not illegal till you get caught


Then its costly. According to what county your caught in. We live and learn I recken


----------



## Scrub Buck

I bet Fred Bear is alittle upset?  Sometimes things don't turn out as planned.  This is a prime example.   A loudmouth talking about nothing more than his opinion and why you should support  it.   Nothing to back it up with other than law violations.  Boy, he is my hero..........................................................................................?


----------



## easbell

paulkeen said:


> its not illegal till you get caught



That is incorrect.


----------



## respro

I think I might have been mistaken. I watched the first show of the season for 2012 and it must have been Ted's required "infomercial ". All he did was talk about the case and say over and over we should obey the game laws. I was certain he said it was a felony conviction. As I continue to research this I cant find anything about a felony. To be sure though, Uncle Ted's had a target on his back for a while now.


----------



## Coastie

dtala said:


> I tell everyone that hunts other states to get a copy of their laws/regs and READ EM. Most all states do some things different than the state you live in.
> 
> Colorado, for instance, requires you to leave evidence of sex attached to a carcass. Skin, gut, and cut up a deer in the field there like we do here and you have violated Co law=fine and confiscation of an otherwise legal deer. Not good.
> 
> each state in the compact does not automatically revoke hunting rights, but they can do so. For the record the Alaska case was settled in FEDERAL court, not a state court.
> 
> Is that covered in the violator compact???



In my experience, most people don't even read or understand the laws and regulations of their own state let alone a state they may be visiting.


----------



## Havana Dude

Love him or hate him, he has done more to promote our sport than any of us, or all of us put together. He made a mistake and he owned up to it. I've seen threads on here where folks come out and say they made a mistake while in the woods, and all the saints ridicule and run them up a flag pole. It's nice to know that I am associated with so many perfect people on this board.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Havana Dude said:


> Love him or hate him, he has done more to promote a distorted, unjustifiable aspect ofour sport than any of us, or all of us put together.



Fixed it for you.

You can try to deflect this back by using the 'holier than thou' argument all you want but what Teddy does to our sport is much more harmful than it is good as indicated by the fact that so many of you are willing to give him a pass for being a convicted repeat poacher.

You are worshiping a guy who not only poaches but is not smart enough to avoid televising his own crimes.

We've all seen and laughed at criminals who have violated various laws, videoed them and posted them on youtube, only to have the tape used in court against them.

You call them "idiots" and 'morons' but when Ted does it you can't see the folly.

Very strange.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> You can try to deflect this back by using the 'holier than thou' argument all you want but what Teddy does to our sport is much more harmful than it is good as indicated by the fact that so many of you are willing to give him a pass for being a convicted repeat poacher.
> 
> You are worshiping a guy who not only poaches but is not smart enough to avoid televising his own crimes.
> 
> We've all seen and laughed at criminals who have violated various laws, videoed them and posted them on youtube, only to have the tape used in court against them.
> 
> You call them "idiots" and 'morons' but when Ted does it you can't see the folly.
> 
> Very strange.



I don't reckon he can  run for president now with a felony? Laws can be hard to interpret!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

They weren't felonies.

Just your run of the mill low-grade poaching type violations.

You know? the kind that "everybody" does.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Touche!


----------



## Havana Dude

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> You can try to deflect this back by using the 'holier than thou' argument all you want but what Teddy does to our sport is much more harmful than it is good as indicated by the fact that so many of you are willing to give him a pass for being a convicted repeat poacher.
> 
> You are worshiping a guy who not only poaches but is not smart enough to avoid televising his own crimes.
> 
> We've all seen and laughed at criminals who have violated various laws, videoed them and posted them on youtube, only to have the tape used in court against them.
> 
> You call them "idiots" and 'morons' but when Ted does it you can't see the folly.
> 
> Very strange.



Let me clear something up for ya. I worship no man. We straight on that? Good. I'm not trying to deflect anything back. Facts are facts. He is more outspoken on 2nd amendment and hunting rights than all of us put together. I'll be the first to admit, and you can research my past posts on the subject. I HATE TV "hunting shows". All of them. Never seen one that comes close to reality. If someone wants to watch for their own entertainment, so be it. I don't need to be entertained by someone on Tv shooting a penned up critter. According to what all the hunting show lovers say, alot of work goes into the making of a show. Takes a lot of people to pull it off. To nail Ted to the cross for his mistake, that he owned up to, is crazy. He plead to his mistake, and is paying his dues.Like I said, if you hate him, that's fine with me. I don't particularly LOVE everything he does either, he is kinda out there at times. 

There is such a thing as forgiveness. I don't like the fact that he broke a game  law, and put it on Tv for all the world to see any more than you do. But do you honestly think for one minute, that he broke the law on purpose, then put it on TV? I seriously doubt it. I've said my piece. I could care less if you like him or not, and will not waste any  of my time trying to convince you to like him. Thats not me. 

Nuge for President!!!


----------



## groundhawg

paulkeen said:


> its not illegal till you get caught



NOPE!  Right is always right and wrong is always wrong.  I have done wrong before and know the difference.  Still trying to do the right thing everytime but that is hard.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

It's not a question of whether or not you and I like him or not.

The question, or should I say problem, is that he attempts to portray hunting as a "kill at any cost" or with any tactic, proposition and that is extremely detrimental to the future of hunting.

To attempt to claim that his actions are good for hunting is absurd at best.

2nd amendment? I'll concede. 

He would certainly be a better Prez than what we have currently, but that ain't sayin' much.


----------



## WTM45

Well, he did not shoot a decoy bear at a WMA after first stalking it.
And then got away with it...


----------



## Havana Dude

shakey gizzard said:


> I don't reckon he can  run for president now with a felony? Laws can be hard to interpret!



Why not? The clown we have in there now has a fake birth certificate, so...........


----------



## shakey gizzard

Havana Dude said:


> Why not? The clown we have in there now has a fake birth certificate, so...........



 Like I said, "Laws can be hard to interpret"!


----------



## shakey gizzard

shakey gizzard said:


> Like I said, "Laws can be hard to interpret"!



Thread killer!


----------



## GA DAWG

Id vote for him. We can't get anymore screwed up. Don't bother me a bit he killed that other bear.


----------



## Scrub Buck

Machine guns and war weapons in the hands of general society equal the biggest supporter of the second amendment.  OK.  They were made for a reason.  War.  I'm pretty sure they should not be in the woods for hunting purposes or in my subdivision.  Help me out here?


----------



## Ruger#3

Scrub Buck said:


> Machine guns and war weapons in the hands of general society equal the biggest supporter of the second amendment.  OK.  They were made for a reason.  War.  I'm pretty sure they should not be in the woods for hunting purposes or in my subdivision.  Help me out here?



Folks need to get this straight, the 2nd amendment has absolutely nothing to do with hunting. It has to do with protecting you and from governments both foreign and domestic.

_A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed._

To that end I'll keep whatever is legal in my suburb. Additionally, what's the difference if I hunt deer with my bolt action .308 or  a .308 military variant.

Nuge gets high marks for passion and patrotism, but is misguided in his efforts.


----------



## Scrub Buck

We have a military that does that.  As far as using your machine gun or automatic weapon for deer.  Check your states regulations


----------



## Ruger#3

Scrub Buck said:


> We have a military that does that.  As far as using your machine gun or automatic weapon for deer.  Check your states regulations



Read it again, I said military variant, more like this.

http://www.clarkcustomguns.com/dpmslr308.htm

Respectfully, we are the militia, each of us. I hope this helps you understand.


----------



## Scrub Buck

As far as patriotsism.  Did he ever serve?  I believe he just smoked dope and drank liqour.  I quess, I missed something?  He is nothing more than a person who jumped on the wagon while the wheels were rooling.  Money in his pocket.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

Ruger#3 said:


> Folks need to get this straight, the 2nd amendment has absolutely nothing to do with hunting. It has to do with protecting you and from governments both foreign and domestic.
> 
> _A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed._
> 
> To that end I'll keep whatever is legal in my suburb. Additionally, what's the difference if I hunt deer with my bolt action .308 or  a .308 military variant.
> 
> Nuge gets high marks
> 
> for passion and patrotism, but is misguided in his efforts.


well said there...


----------



## GA DAWG

Scrub Buck said:


> As far as patriotsism.  Did he ever serve?  I believe he just smoked dope and drank liqour.  I quess, I missed something?  He is nothing more than a person who jumped on the wagon while the wheels were rooling.  Money in his pocket.


Sounds like our president now. All but ted was Atleast born here and seems to love his country.


----------



## Scrub Buck

No, there is no reason to compare one to the other.  One is one isn't.  Like it or not.  Neither served time in devotion to their country.  Your point?

Catch scratch fever died many years ago?  He should have to?


----------



## shakey gizzard




----------



## Budda

I want 5 minutes back of my life cause in the last 5 minutes I read and skimmed over a whole bunch of people that are great Internet lawyers an philosophers.  Now I am goina go get my big mud boots on cause it's getting deep in here.


----------



## Win1917

> Machine guns and war weapons in the hands of general society equal the biggest supporter of the second amendment. OK. They were made for a reason. War. I'm pretty sure they should not be in the woods for hunting purposes or in my subdivision. Help me out here?



Sorry pal. No help from me. I know too many Europeans that have had their gun ownership rights stripped away over the years under the same kind of logic. The do-gooders always deciding for everyone else what they "need" or "don't need". The road to He** is paved with good intentions. 

I for one will always err on the side of freedom. They're easy to give away and difficult to get back.


----------



## Win1917

> Folks need to get this straight, the 2nd amendment has absolutely nothing to do with hunting. It has to do with protecting you and from governments both foreign and domestic.
> 
> A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> To that end I'll keep whatever is legal in my suburb.



Well said


----------



## BigDollar

He's still allowed to hunt the Wango Tangos, and Cat Scratch Fevers. 

I love his music but he is a howling idiot.

I can't believe hunting over bait is legal anywhere.


----------



## tail_slider3d

it is well documented that the nug was not a drug user.  his addiction was women and firearms.

"thats what we have a military for"  seriously????


----------



## Bam Bam

Are you kidding me?(One of Uncle Teds quotes) I like Ted Nugent,he speaks what he thinks,he's a proud American,he tries to stand up for our gun rights and our freedoms as hunters,fisherman and trappers. He's a man(Human)not God. We all make mistakes. I like him and his hunting show(Spirit of the Wild). I would vote for him to be our President in a new york minute.


----------



## biggabuck

i broke a game law once!!  There i said it..   Ted is a good mouth piece for the nra thats it. I dont like most of what he says nor do i like how he says things. But he is a lover of our once great counrty. He does fight the good fight and most of the time he does it all alone. We need to get behind someone or we are all in trouble.  Ted speaks for the 2nd Amendment first and foremost.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Dear Wetzel, If you don't do something wrong you need not worry about being caught. Few things in life worth more than a clear conscious


----------



## Bowyer29

Scrub Buck said:


> Machine guns and war weapons in the hands of general society equal the biggest supporter of the second amendment.  OK.  They were made for a reason.  War.  I'm pretty sure they should not be in the woods for hunting purposes or in my subdivision.  Help me out here?



 Not a chance. I should be able to own and use what I want to hunt with, "machine gun" or not.


----------



## GAGE

Scrub Buck said:


> Machine guns and war weapons in the hands of general society equal the biggest supporter of the second amendment.  OK.  They were made for a reason.  War.  I'm pretty sure they should not be in the woods for hunting purposes or in my subdivision.  Help me out here?



A well known writer and outdoors man by the name of Jim Zumbo  shared these same thoughts, and it did not work out to well for him either.


----------



## Scrub Buck

Jim Zumbo is a smart man in my opinion.


----------



## UK bowhunter

paulkeen said:


> its not illegal till you get caught



Hmmmm..... so if someone breaks into a house and takes a few things, then is never caught by the authorities, the actions that person has done aren't illegal?


----------



## Skyjacker

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> You can try to deflect this back by using the 'holier than thou' argument all you want but what Teddy does to our sport is much more harmful than it is good as indicated by the fact that so many of you are willing to give him a pass for being a convicted repeat poacher.
> 
> You are worshiping a guy who not only poaches but is not smart enough to avoid televising his own crimes.
> 
> We've all seen and laughed at criminals who have violated various laws, videoed them and posted them on youtube, only to have the tape used in court against them.
> 
> You call them "idiots" and 'morons' but when Ted does it you can't see the folly.
> 
> Very strange.



Gotta agree with Mechanical Dawg on this one.  While I think Ted has been a big advocate for hunting and gun rights, I think he has also done more harm in reflecting our sport very poorly.  I'm not even talking about the Alaska screw up. That was just misfortunate but I respect Nugent for admitting wrong even though he just didn't know.  That could have happened to a lot of people including me.

I will point to his "Archerer's Africa" an early production he did in the early 90's where he was chasing large game in jeeps and shooting blunt tipped arrows at a herd of giraffes as they ran. Even hitting one in the rear haunch.  What purpose did that serve?  If anyone who was potentially interested in hunting saw that, they would instantly be turned off.  

I don't hate him for doing it.  I don't respect him for filming it,representing that as hunting, and then trying to call himself an advocate.  He's a rock n roll star from the 70's who didn't graduate from college who has done well for himself and loves to hunt.  Let's call him what he is. 

It's like that crazy cousin you have and love to be around at the family reunion, but if he walked up to you at your place of work, you'd run in the other direction.


----------



## Skyjacker

Coastie said:


> In my experience, most people don't even read or understand the laws and regulations of their own state let alone a state they may be visiting.



You do if you're hunting on your own.  If you're a going through a guide, it's easy to just take their word, which in the case of the Nuge, got him in big trouble.


----------



## Throwback

Skyjacker said:


> You do if you're hunting on your own.  If you're a going through a guide, it's easy to just take their word, which in the case of the Nuge, got him in big trouble.



makes one wonder why he didn't figure that out the first time. 


T


----------



## shakey gizzard

Throwback said:


> makes one wonder why he didn't figure that out the first time.
> 
> 
> T



Kinda like those that come out with sex tapes!


----------



## combatcarry

paulkeen said:


> its not illegal till you get caught



I realize your comment was probably a tounge-in-cheek joke, but I have to say something on this one.

Hunting is basically self-regulated.  The odds are you are not going to get caught breaking a game law (unless of course you film it and put it on TV like Mr. Nugent).  This is where hunter "ethics" comes in.  It is our own responsibility to read the laws, understand them, and obey them.  Otherwise we abuse our hunting privilege.  

With much of Georgia being controlled by non-hunting voters attitudes like "its not illegal til you get caught" will end up with all of us loosing the opportunity to hunt in the future.


----------



## huntingonthefly

Great article in Aug. issue of Deer and Deer Hunting regarding Ted Nugent.


----------



## Nastytater

jmharris23 said:


> Oh no doubt, there are lots and lots of good people here! There are also quite a few who can do it better, have done it better, and will always do it better than you. They have also never made a poor decision or violated a law of any kind and they are not afraid to tell you that




You've noticed that too huh.


----------



## huntingonthefly

Bam Bam said:


> Are you kidding me?(One of Uncle Teds quotes) I like Ted Nugent,he speaks what he thinks,he's a proud American,he tries to stand up for our gun rights and our freedoms as hunters,fisherman and trappers. He's a man(Human)not God. We all make mistakes. I like him and his hunting show(Spirit of the Wild). I would vote for him to be our President in a new york minute.



Another vote here.


----------



## kmckinnie

I wish I had been on the jury! Not guilty! Reason, Insanity.... LOLs but I would of loved to of neen onthe jury. Not guilty.....


----------



## germag

Scrub Buck said:


> As far as patriotsism.  Did he ever serve?  I believe he just smoked dope and drank liqour.  I quess, I missed something?  He is nothing more than a person who jumped on the wagon while the wheels were rooling.  Money in his pocket.



It sure would be nice if people who are going to broadcast disparaging things about someone else would have some little tiny idea of what they are talking about. Apparently facts are just not important to some people...whatever makes the other person look the worst is what you go with, truth or not. Ted Nugent is NOT and has NEVER been a drug user, nor has he ever had any problems with alcohol. Do everybody a favor. Make sure you know what you're talking about before you post some garbage like this, you just make yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## germag

Here's another one...these were NOT felonies. The OP has posted what amounts to a lie and for whatever reason has not gone back and edited his posts to correct that. There's no excuse for that. Do the decent thing and go fix it.


----------



## Throwback

hey germag



> Scrub Buck
> This message is hidden because Scrub Buck is on your ignore list.





T


----------



## germag

Throwback said:


> hey germag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



Thanks, T. I'll fix it.

edit: OK. That's really odd. He's not on my ignore list. I didn't really recall having added him. I'm not sure what's going on.

Here's the post for those who can't see it:

_"It sure would be nice if people who are going to broadcast disparaging things about someone else would have some little tiny idea of what they are talking about. Apparently facts are just not important to some people...whatever makes the other person look the worst is what you go with, truth or not. Ted Nugent is NOT and has NEVER been a drug user, nor has he ever had any problems with alcohol. Do everybody a favor. Make sure you know what you're talking about before you post some garbage like this, you just make yourself look like an idiot. _"


It's really just stuff that nobody should have to be "told". Seems to me it would be part and parcel to common decency.
__________________


----------



## tcward

Mechanicaldawg said:


> They weren't felonies.
> 
> Just your run of the mill low-grade poaching type violations.
> 
> You know? the kind that "everybody" does.



That is right-EVERYBODY does.


----------



## tcward

Ruger#3 said:


> Folks need to get this straight, the 2nd amendment has absolutely nothing to do with hunting. It has to do with protecting you and from governments both foreign and domestic.
> 
> _A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed._
> 
> To that end I'll keep whatever is legal in my suburb. Additionally, what's the difference if I hunt deer with my bolt action .308 or  a .308 military variant.
> 
> Nuge gets high marks for passion and patrotism, but is misguided in his efforts.



It plainly says the right of the PEOPLE! READ again please.


----------



## tcward

Bowyer29 said:


> Not a chance. I should be able to own and use what I want to hunt with, "machine gun" or not.



Absolutely and it just awes me how you can have a user name on here that involves a firearm brand and not believe that!


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

I wouldnt want to go back to California anyways. Been there 9 months for work  and I didnt lose anything there worth going back for.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

I wouldnt want to go back to California anyways. Been there 9 months for work  and I didnt lose anything there worth going back for.


----------



## buglelip

Ted draws the unwanted attention to our sport with his mouth.


----------



## frydaddy40

*Teds is the man.*

Ted knows what would happen if they ever take one
 gun away. Then it will be another, and another and so on.
   Then where all slaves to the people with guns, cuss the 
  government is not going to giving up there's.  

   Now for all of you judging Ted, what have you done lately
  to fight for gun rights and hunting rights. Ted does more 
on his off days then all of us combined.  And does it with a 
  Big Bulls Eye on his back and every PITA and liberal gun 
 hating foll taking pop shots at he.

  So if you could cut the man a brake he would just say 
  thanks man and fight on with out missing a beat.


----------



## Larry Rooks

ANYTHING OR ANYBODY ELSE would be BETTER than what we got  As far a ole Ted goes, I donth think I've ever watched one of his shows that what ever he shot was not eating out of a pile  I DO LIKE HIS SUPPORT OF THE 2ND AMMENDMENt.  Hunting ethics


----------



## Bowyer29

tcward said:


> Absolutely and it just awes me how you can have a user name on here that involves a firearm brand and not believe that!



Yes sir!


----------



## emusmacker

I like Nugent and think he is "out there" sometimes, but he is also a very well spoken man and smareter than given credit for.  Scrubby, if you don't like Teddy that's fine, but when you go and poat false info about someone, then that may just be slander, which also is a crime. So Scrubby, did you just commit a crime?  

I feel I should have the right to own any fireram I want to.  Why not?  Give me a logical reason why I can't or in your case shouldn't use an Ar 15 to hunt deer or predators with?  Please amswer those questions.  Thanks in advance, and Ted has my vote for president.

Oh yea, I love this country too, and I never served in the military. Still salute the flag and support our miltary tho. But I guess according to some folks if you don't serve then you can't love your country.  Hmmm talk about idiocracy.


----------



## tcward

emusmacker said:


> I like Nugent and think he is "out there" sometimes, but he is also a very well spoken man and smareter than given credit for.  Scrubby, if you don't like Teddy that's fine, but when you go and poat false info about someone, then that may just be slander, which also is a crime. So Scrubby, did you just commit a crime?
> 
> I feel I should have the right to own any fireram I want to.  Why not?  Give me a logical reason why I can't or in your case shouldn't use an Ar 15 to hunt deer or predators with?  Please amswer those questions.  Thanks in advance, and Ted has my vote for president.
> 
> Oh yea, I love this country too, and I never served in the military. Still salute the flag and support our miltary tho. But I guess according to some folks if you don't serve then you can't love your country.  Hmmm talk about idiocracy.



You go Emu!


----------



## Slewfoot

*Here ya Go*



Scrub Buck said:


> Machine guns and war weapons in the hands of general society equal the biggest supporter of the second amendment.  OK.  They were made for a reason.  War.  I'm pretty sure they should not be in the woods for hunting purposes or in my subdivision.  Help me out here?



What is a war weapon?   I do not think you understand the reason for the 2nd Amendment.   Ted gets it although he is a bit Sig 20.


----------



## Havana Dude

Slewfoot said:


> What is a war weapon?   I do not think you understand the reason for the 2nd Amendment.   Ted gets it although he is a bit Sig 20.



And I will take his brand of signal 20 over the nutjob anti-gun sigal 20's every day of the week.


----------



## emusmacker

Many Remington 700's were used as sniper rifles in wars.  Is a Remington 700 a war weapon?


----------



## Nicodemus

Model 12s were war weapons.


----------



## gemcgrew

I'm not saying anything until someone answers this question. In regards to game law violations, what is the statute of limitations in GA?


----------



## JimDraper

I have met Ted several times and yes he is a bit goofy but how many on here could say that they would spend their own money and tons of time to get a season reopened in a state, like he did for Mich. Dove season. Or how many of you could go on prime time television and change a anti-gun talk show hosts mind on gun control. I am willing to bet that 50% or better of the members on here have committed a game law violation at some point in their lives. And as far as automatic weapons, I don't think some people should be allowed to use them for hunting because they are not mature enough for them but any law abiding citizen should be allowed to own any gun that he or she wants, thousands of our own have died to protect our rights.


----------

